# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Buitres negros en Monfragüe.

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

En mi excursión del pasado domingo por Monfragüe, tomé un montón de instantáneas a buitres leonados, y entre todas ellas he encontrado tres que creo que son de un buitre negro (si me equivoco me corregís, por favor). Están tomadas desde la zona del castillo de Monfragüe, y aquí las tenéis:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Increible la cantidad de fauna que nos muestras últimamente por aquí. Muy buenas las fotos. Con el 500mm tener pulso para sacar al los buitres tan bien....


Un saludo

----------


## Los terrines

> Increible la cantidad de fauna que nos muestras últimamente por aquí. Muy buenas las fotos. Con el 500mm tener pulso para sacar al los buitres tan bien....
> 
> 
> Un saludo


La verdad, ceheginero joven, es que esta vez había montado un objetivo de 200 mm, con lo que el pulso es menos importante. Lo que sí tienen las fotos es un buen recorte, aunque la verdad es que desde donde tomé las fotos, en las inmediaciones del castillo de Monfragüe, en ocasiones, los buitres se acercan una barbaridad, casi se diría que quieren que les haga una foto para el carnet de identidad.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Así es Los Terrines son  Buitres Negros y suelen acompañar a bandos de Leonados...
Por la zona del Fresnedas a veces pasan 7 u 8 Leonados y 2 o 3 negros y se tiran un buen rato revoloteando por el embalse.
Una gozada verlos de cerca.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo no estoy tan seguro que sean buitres negros, estos son bastantes oscuros pero negro me parece que no.
Otras fotos que nos han enseñado antes los buitres eran bastante oscuros y los que yo había visto eran más color café con leche, pero negros no es oscuros.
También recuerdo unos que sí parecían negros, estaban comiéndose los restos de algún animal en el suelo
De todas maneras las fotos son increíbles.
Un saludo a todo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Yo no estoy tan seguro que sean buitres negros, estos son bastantes oscuros pero negro me parece que no.
> Otras fotos que nos han enseñado antes los buitres eran bastante oscuros y los que yo había visto eran más color café con leche, pero negros no es oscuros.
> También recuerdo unos que sí parecían negros, estaban comiéndose los restos de algún animal en el suelo
> De todas maneras las fotos son increíbles.
> Un saludo a todo.


Buenos días.

Os vuelvo a subir la foto que menciona frfmfrfm, y que tomé el otoño pasado en la Sierra de San Pedro (está en el  viejo hilo de FLORA Y FAUNA):



Un cordial saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que esos buitres son de la misma clase y color que el que está en discusión.
El de la izquierda se ve marrón y el de la derecha tiene la cabeza también marrón.
Puede que la sombra provocada por el contraluz haga parecer más negros de lo que son en realidad.

----------


## Luján

Por lo poco que he podido leer por internet en apenas unos minutos, los buitres negros euroasiáticos no son negros del todo. Son más bien marrones. Los buitres negros americanos sí son negros, pero son otra especie y clase.

Así pues, deben ser buitres negros. Por aquí no es que haya muchas más especies de buitres: negros, leonados, alimoches y quebrantahuesos

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ya con la comparativa que veo con la otra fotos parecen que el torso de el primer buitre que esta comiendo en el suelo tienen el mismo color, pero tengo una ultima apreciación, los que están en el suelo el pico parece que tiene dos zonas diferenciada, la base la tienen clara y la punta negra, con esto no quiero decir que no sean iguales.
Yo en un principio pensé que la edad influía en el color, normalmente unas aves se ponen más claros o más oscuros.
Bueno cuando Los terrines pensaba que eran negros que los veía en directos seguramente serán.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## jason

Yo tampoco me atrevería a asegurar que son negros. Lo que si es seguro es que las fotos son alucinantes. Enhorabuena

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Yo sigo pensando que se trata de buitres negros, y para completar la información sobre los tipos de buitres, os voy a subir un enlace y unas fotos donde podéis ver otra especie, los buitres moteados. Primero el enlace:

http://aves-extremadura.blogspot.com...-sin-tres.html

Y ahora, para facilitaros el acceso, la fotografía que aparece en el enlace (si ponéis en google buitre moteado podréis ver muchas más fotos) de un ejemplar de esta especie avistado en Monfragüe:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines yo también tengo claro que son buitres negros, la dudas nos ha saltado al ver que no eran totalmente negros, pero por lo que se ve son así.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Reabro este hilo porque el pasado día 15 de marzo, en el salto del gitano, pude fotografiar en el roguedo de enfrente (muy lejos) un grupo de leonados, y muy cerca un negro: aquí tenéis las fotos:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (12-jun-2015),santy (24-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos de buitres negros tomadas los días 2 y 3 de junio en unas carroñadas:

















Aquí, delante de los leonados:



Y en vuelo:



Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

aberroncho (09-jun-2015),frfmfrfm (12-jun-2015),HUESITO (10-jun-2015),perdiguera (09-jun-2015),willi (15-jun-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del 20 y el 21 de junio pasados:











Aquí, junto a un leonado:



Con un huevo de avestruz:





Un saludo cordial.

----------

F. Lázaro (04-jul-2016),HUESITO (01-jul-2016),Jonasino (02-jul-2016),sergi1907 (01-jul-2016),willi (05-jul-2016)

----------

